#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Cпециальный номер журнала "Цитата", посвященный теме буддизм

## Galina

Вышел из печати специальный номер журнала "Цитата", посвященный теме буддизм.

Содержание:

*ВЗГЛЯД*

2. Леонид Жуховицкий
Зачем россиянину Будда?

*РОК-БУДДИЗМ*

7. Николай Романов
Русский рок буддизма:
как философствуют голодом
14. Б.Г.&Б.Г.
Борис Гребенщиков & Будда Гаутама

*ВОСТОК — ЗАПАД*

20. Александр Люсый
Мировой Обломов, или Россия
и Будда приближаются друг к другу
в состоянии покоя

ПОЛЕМИКА
27. Диакон Андрей Кураев
Буддизм и христианство

*УЧИТЕЛЬ*

31. Далай-лама XIV
Этика для нового тысячелетия

*ТИБЕТ — ГОЛЛИВУД*

45. Юлия Жиронкина
Паломник

*ПРИКОЛ*

48. Классификация йогов. Буддисты шутят.

Адрес сайта журнала www.citata.info

Номер журнала в pdf - http://www.citata.info/pdf/Citata_6.pdf

----------


## Ersh

Странно, почему не указано авторство последней статьи.

----------


## Шаман

> Странно, почему не указано авторство последней статьи.


http://www.jnana.ru/humor/nenavid.html
или 
http://www.ability.ru/atm/ability-tech/2306.html
дальше искать не стал.
Получается, что юмор вообще даже не буддийский  :Wink: 

А кто знает, насколько это жёлтая пресса?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Это не желтая пресса, это дилетантская пресса. Впрочем, это относится к авторским статьям. Перепечатка из книги Далай-ламы, само собой аутентична, но и журналистика в таком разе здесь ни причем :Smilie: ... А статья Романова о рок-буддизме не выдерживает никакой критики. Там к буддизму "подшивается" до кучи все, что ндравитца автору :Smilie: . Как, впрочем, у Кураева к буддизму "подшивается" все, что не нравится автору, вплоть до марксизма :Smilie: .

К слову о культуре и буддизме в России (+ к треду в "Общем разделе" про церковнославянизмы):

Мало того, что средний уровень культуры в России "ниже ватерлинии", это к тому же не осознается - безо всяких перспектив к исправлению, чему пример из этого "журнала о буддизме".

----------


## Fat

Журнал называется "Цитата", а вот пара цитат с главной страницы сайта журнала:




> Журнал "Цитата" адресован людям, которые любят читать и спорить о прочитанном.





> Наш журнал распространяется в Администрации Президента РФ, Правительстве России, Совете Федерации,
> Государственной Думе, Счетной палате РФ, Министерстве иностранных дел и Центральном банке РФ через
> Книжную экспедицию Управления делами Президента РФ.


УРА! Наконец стало ясно, что делает такое количество народу в Администрации Президента РФ, Правительстве России, Совете Федерации, Государственной Думе, Счетной палате РФ, Министерстве иностранных дел и Центральном банке РФ - Они ЧИТАЮТ И СПОРЯТ О ПРОЧИТАННОМ !  Вперед, Россия!

----------


## Дениска

> Как, впрочем, у Кураева к буддизму "подшивается" все, что не нравится автору, вплоть до марксизма


а разве это так различается. я видел передачу, интервью, Украинского ТВ где Далай-Лама заявил - *я читал Маркса и это очень пересекается с буддизмом.*

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> это очень пересекается с буддизмом.


Дороги, которые пересекаются, ведут в разные стороны.

----------


## До

абвгд



> "I was very young when I first heard the word communist. The 13th Dalai Lama had left a testament that I read. Also, some of the monks who were helping my studies had been in monasteries with Mongolians. They had talked about the destruction that had taken place since the communists came to Mongolia. We did not know anything about Marxist ideology. But we all feared destruction and thought of communists with terror. It was only when I went to China in 1954-55 that I actually studied Marxist ideology and learned the history of the Chinese revolution. Once I understood Marxism, my attitude change completely. *I was so attracted to Marxism, I even expressed my wish to become a Communist Party member*."
> 
> "Tibet at that time was very, very backward.  The ruling class did not seem to care, and there was much inequality. Marxism talked about an equal and just distribution of wealth. I was very much in favor of this. Then there was the concept of self-creation.  Marxism talked about self-reliance, without depending on a creator or a God. That was very attractive. I had tried to some things for my people, but I did not have enough time. I still think that if a genuine communist movement had come to Tibet, there would have been much benefit to the people."
> 
> (Time Magazine; "Exile;" October 4, 1999; pp. 78,79.)
> 
> -- http://www.greaterthings.com/Lexicon...ma_Marxist.htm





> Q: You have often stated that you would like to achieve a synthesis between Buddhism and Marxism. What is the appeal of Marxism for you?
> A: Of all the modern economic theories, the economic system of Marxism is founded on moral principles, while capitalism is concerned only with gain and profitability. Marxism is concerned with the distribution of wealth on an equal basis and the equitable utilization of the means of production. It is also concerned with the fate of the working classes--that is, the majority--as well as with the fate of those who are underprivileged and in need, and Marxism cares about the victims of minority-imposed exploitation. For those reasons the system appeals to me, and it seems fair. I just recently read an article in a paper where His Holiness the Pope also pointed out some positive aspects of Marxism. 
> 
> As for the failure of the Marxist regimes, first of all I do not consider the former USSR, or China, or even Vietnam, to have been true Marxist regimes, for they were far more concerned with their narrow national interests than with the Workers' International; this is why there were conflicts, for example, between China and the USSR, or between China and Vietnam. If those three regimes had truly been based upon Marxist principles, those conflicts would never have occurred. 
> 
> I think the major flaw of the Marxist regimes is that they have placed too much emphasis on the need to destroy the ruling class, on class struggle, and this causes them to encourage hatred and to neglect compassion. Although their initial aim might have been to serve the cause of the majority, when they try to implement it all their energy is deflected into destructive activities. Once the revolution is over and the ruling class is destroyed, there is nor much left to offer the people; at this point the entire country is impoverished and unfortunately it is almost as if the initial aim were to become poor. I think that this is due to the lack of human solidarity and compassion. The principal disadvantage of such a regime is the insistence placed on hatred to the detriment of compassion. 
> 
> The failure of the regime in the former Soviet Union was, for me, not the failure of Marxism but the failure of totalitarianism. *For this reason I still think of myself as half-Marxist, half-Buddhist.*
> 
> -- http://hhdl.dharmakara.net/hhdlquotes1.html





> Asked what he thought about meeting with the Communist MP Jorge Machado, the Dalai Lama said: ”Good, very good. I told him he was a very young Communist. *I'm a very old Marxist*, he is a young Marxist,” adding that many ”freedom fighter Tibetans are Communists.”
> 
> -- (Publicaзгo: 13-09-2007 23:49) http://www.euroweeklynews.com/news/3530.html

----------


## Дениска

*Нандзед Дорже* думаю всё-таки не стоит трактовать Далай-Ламу. он и сам может сказать что надо.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Я просто призываю воспринимать слова ЕСДЛ про пересечение Дхармы и марксизма без фанатизма :Smilie: .

----------


## Дениска

согласен, но всё без фанатизма, просто он высказался об аналогии учений. кстати я слышал что работы Шри Ауробиндо по тексту аналогичны работам Карла Маркса, только каждый через своё понимание, первый через духовное становление а второй через социум, суть сводилась к общему знаменателю.

----------

